
SX (easy storage cluster) - frozenice
http://www.skylable.com/products/sx/
======
frozenice
Stumbled upon this when searching for an easy way to give my docker containers
data volumes, that can move to another host, when the container moves to
another host.

I wanted to go with Flocker (although it is a bit complex) seeing it has some
nice features, but it only supports rather complex block device backends
([https://docs.clusterhq.com/en/latest/flocker-
features/storag...](https://docs.clusterhq.com/en/latest/flocker-
features/storage-backends.html)) and I'm not on AWS / GCE. I have free space
lying around on some servers' disks (not extra devices or partitions, mind
you) and there was no easy way to make this space accessible as / to a
cluster.

This blew me away! Setup was a breeze, just add an apt repo, install a deb +
maybe 6 deps and answer some prompts, done. The docs are easy to read and not
cluttered, see
[http://www.skylable.com/manuals/sx/manualch3.html](http://www.skylable.com/manuals/sx/manualch3.html)
(use sxsetup --advanced to change the port, if needed).

They have support for mounting a volume from the storage cluster as a normal
directory via FUSE
([http://www.sxfs.io/#install](http://www.sxfs.io/#install)).

Did I mention it's free and has Users and basic ACLs for volumes?

A basic web GUI is also available (as an alternative to the enterprise
version) here: [https://github.com/skylable/sxconsole-
lite](https://github.com/skylable/sxconsole-lite) (runs via docker, just
answer some prompts)

But wait there's more! Some other goodies include an S3 compatible API
([https://www.skylable.com/products/libres3/](https://www.skylable.com/products/libres3/))
and Dropbox like apps ([http://www.sxdrive.io/](http://www.sxdrive.io/)) -
which I haven't tested, yet.

Bonus: One founder of Skylable is the author of ClamAV.

So my curent plan is to just create a volume or several, mount them on each
docker host via sxfs (FUSE) and bind them into the containers, where needed.
I'm curious if anyone has other suggestions on how to make use of spare space
on servers for multi-host data volumes.

